# Substitute Malt For Jamil's Best Bitter Recipe?



## Supra-Jim (29/5/09)

Hi All,

Was listening to the pod cast of the jamil show Best Bitter episode and am thinking this will be the next brew to put down.

The grain bill (from memory) was (approximately):

4.5kg of Marris Otter
0.5kg of aromatic malt
0.25kg Crystal 120
0.25kg Special Roast

Pretty sure i can't get my hands on any Breiss special roast here in Aus (happy to be corrected!) however a bit of internet research seems to indicate it is used to impart a biscuit like flavour/aroma and colour to brew.

Could i use biscuit malt as the substitute here? or are there any other suggestions?

Cheers SJ


----------



## razz (29/5/09)

I think G&G have Dingemans Spec B in stock, would that be close?


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

razz said:


> I think G&G have Dingemans Spec B in stock, would that be close?


+1
Haven't tried it myself but the description of it looks good.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## razz (29/5/09)

I just had a look at Brewing classic styles. My mistake, spec roast is kilned and spec B is roasted. Try brown malt, it's a few degrees darker than spec roast.


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/5/09)

Thanks Razz, 

that was another though, use brown malt and just wind back the amount a bit, maybe use 0.2kg instead of 2.5kg?

Cheers SJ


----------



## bconnery (29/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Thanks Razz,
> 
> that was another though, use brown malt and just wind back the amount a bit, maybe use 0.2kg instead of 2.5kg?
> 
> Cheers SJ


No, come on, 2.5kgs of Brown malt, go for it 

I'd consider Amber or Brown although I'd looked into this in the past and there didn't seem to be a widely agreed replacement as there is with some others...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/5/09)

a darkish amber malt is kind like aromatic


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Aromatic!!!! :icon_drool2: 

*Description:* 
*EBC 33 - 42 (mash required*): Dingemans Aromatic is a mildly kilned malt that will add a strong malt aroma and deep colour when used as a specialty malt. This malt can make up to 100% of the grain bill, but it is fairly low in surplus diastatic enzymes. A hybrid Munich malt. At a rate as low as 10% it will lend a distinct, almost exaggerated malt aroma and flavour.


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/5/09)

mmmm, aromatic is the goods, and i can easily get my hands on it.

Just the Special Roast has got me buggered, don't need an exact replacement, just a grain option that would still produce a nice bitter.

http://www.ebrew.com/malts_specialty/speci...st_american.htm

This link made me think i could possibly use biscuit malt and get somewhere in the right direction.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pumpy (29/5/09)

This is what Jamil told me to do when I asked him about sourcing Victory Malt & Breisse Special Roast Malt (Dont tell anyone it a secret) 
The Special roast should taste like baked raisins on top of cookies and it does exactly 
:-

"As a victory malt substitute, the bairds amber might be a decent choice.

For special roast, it is tricky. You might try taking some crystal malt, maybe in the 25 to 40 L range (approx 50 to 80 EBC), wet it down, let it stand for a day at room temp, then toasting it up in the oven. Use maybe 250 to 300F until the color is slightly darker than the untoasted. Not sure how well that would work, since I've never tried it, but I'd think it should get you close."

JZ


I tried what he said and works great it really has the raisin flavour 


Pumpy


----------



## Supra-Jim (29/5/09)

Cheers for that Pumpy, don't worry, your secret is safe with me!!

Cheers Sj


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/09)

Pumpy said:


> This is what Jamil told me to do when I asked him about sourcing Victory Malt & Breisse Special Roast Malt (Dont tell anyone it a secret)
> The Special roast should taste like baked raisins on top of cookies and it does exactly
> :-
> 
> ...



I get a raisin flavour from Bairds Dark Crystal - 260 EBC

And i love amber malt in a bitter...


----------



## Pumpy (29/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Cheers for that Pumpy, don't worry, your secret is safe with me!!
> 
> Cheers Sj



No worries Supra Jim ,

I have done a few of Jamils recipes now and the book is great starting point combined with the podcasts .

I think I baked a 90 EBC crystal @180 C you have to check it regulary and when it got to the the right colour I turned it so it dried out the grain ,I am getting quite good at it now, you may neeed a couple of trays and some baking paper the grain goes quite dark brown colour .

Pumpy


----------



## tdh (29/5/09)

This is melanoidin malt which I always assumed was also called aromatic malt.

tdh



Chappo said:


> Aromatic!!!! :icon_drool2:
> 
> *Description:*
> *EBC 33 - 42 (mash required*): Dingemans Aromatic is a mildly kilned malt that will add a strong malt aroma and deep colour when used as a specialty malt. This malt can make up to 100% of the grain bill, but it is fairly low in surplus diastatic enzymes. A hybrid Munich malt. At a rate as low as 10% it will lend a distinct, almost exaggerated malt aroma and flavour.


----------



## Sammus (29/5/09)

Use brown malt, it's the 'standard' substitute for special roast.


----------



## Ronin (29/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> I get a raisin flavour from Bairds Dark Crystal - 260 EBC
> 
> And i love amber malt in a bitter...




That Simpsons aromatic malt that Ross has is supposed to have a raisin flavour. Haven't used it yet but plan to give it a go. Might be a little light in colour though to substitute for special roast.

James


----------

